# DirectX 7.0a, Windows Media Player, Real Player 7



## delta doc (Jan 16, 2000)

Had a lot of trouble after installing Microsoft's DirectX 7a. Could not use DirectDraw, Direct 3D, or any media players: all would result in a page fault (Kernel32.dll @0137:bff7297c).

After over 30 days of troubleshooting, we isolated the conflict to the Vision 95 which has an option of being or not being installed along with the STB Velocity (Virge VX) 3D drivers.

However, BEWARE OF DIRECTX 7a and especially WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER!~ I shout because ya need to [email protected]

Windows MEdia Player seems to me to be programmed to seek out any and all other media players (ie. Real Player 7), and mess them up big time. I have a 465 Kb .mpg file. It used to play on Real player BEFORE i put Direct X 7a in. Now, it plays 2.4 seconds of the mpg and quits. Also, a .mov, although it plays in entirety, the sound is ABSOLUTELY RAUCIOUS at all volume settings.

INTERESTINGLY ENOUGH, both the mpg and mov play REALLY WELL in Windows Media Player.

I did a Add/Remove on Windows Media Player 6.4, and Real Player started having colored lines appearing in the video.

I did a manual uninstall of WMP (delete msdxm.ocx).

No improvement in Real Player.

Deleted Real Player, defrag/scandisk'ed, rebooted, clean install of RP 7, check out the mpg or mov: NO IMPROVEMENT.

DId a find on anything "mediaplayer2" or Windows Media Player, and deleted.

Real player? No Improvement.

Went onto Mcafee Clinic, and cleaned the hard drive. Eliminated 83 registry files related to "mediaplayer2", "activex movie", etc.

Rebooted, tried Real player again. Still won't play the entire mpg, but the video cleared up real well.

However, accidentally double clicked enduser.exe, and discovered to my horror that i just started installing Windows Media Player again!!!!!

Real Player immediately started having lines in the video again.

Tried removing WMP all over again (Add/remove, FIND/Delete, Mcafee Clinic Clean Hard drive), and then went to www.real.com and tried a few movie trailers. The video of Real Player is absolutely horrendous. Smeary smudgy looking distorted video.

I know Real Player works better than that, so I suspect it is all due to Windows Media Player and/or Direct X 7a.

Anyone know what to do now??????

Regards,
delta doc


----------



## TONEYS (Sep 1, 1999)

I had a similar experience but was able to reclaim Realplayer formats in Preferences settings. Seems the new Media Player Version 64071112 has the ability to play real files. Strange thing I've experienced when upgrading new Media Player it messed up my Search Feature from IE5.01 Toolbar. Called Microsoft today and spoke with a representive for product support Windows98 and IE5.01, he said something had probably claimed Search Feature when doing the upgrading and couldn't come up with a solution to fix. Thank goodness never really used that feature anyway. Search works fine from the url adress bar.

TONEYS









[This message has been edited by TONEYS (edited 03-03-2000).]


----------



## delta doc (Jan 16, 2000)

Thanks for your reply.

So, you can have Windows Media player AND Real Player AND Real Jukebox all on the system at the same time without conflicts?

If I go to a web site that uses Real Player audio clips, but I only have Windows Media Player 6.4 on my system, it will download and play these real audio files (.ram)?

Tx,
Regards,
DDR


----------



## TONEYS (Sep 1, 1999)

delta doc,
Seems that the Software companies have gotten very aggressive in marketing their Free Software. Most all try to claim the other apps file formats behind your back. I have found out that the Window Media Player will play most Real Files but not all. When installing the new Media Player it never gave the option to associate file types. In Media Player under the options tab you can uncheck file types at the Format Tab. In Realplayer under the Settings Tab in Preferences. Realplayer is a little more tricky because it will prompt you to use it for all file association, just select no to continue.

Good Luck


----------



## delta doc (Jan 16, 2000)

Thanks!


----------



## delta doc (Jan 16, 2000)

Say, I went to the Windows Media Player page, and it states that WMP "no longer supports .ra, .rm, or .ram files".

Those are the Real Player formats. I verified that the Windows Media Player 6.4 does NOT support .ram files. 

SO, is the secret to install Real Player and set it ONLY to react to Real Player media files and not set it as the default browser?

Windows Media Player, for whatever reason, seems to be a clearer picture and sound.

Looking forward to your reply TONEYS!

regards,
ddr


----------



## TONEYS (Sep 1, 1999)

delta doc,
There seems to be some strange things with this new Media Player 6.4.07.1112. When I installed the update, it claimed my RealPlayer files. The reason I say this is, I went to the Realplayer home page and every file I chose to view opened with, you guessed it Media Player. Once I reassociated file types with Realplayer everything worked fine. The other problem I mentioned about the messed up Search Feature in IE5.01, I corrected by uninstalling Media Player. Reinstalled this time and everything works correctly. Go figure! And after reinstall it didn't claim real files. Heck in MP6.4 it doesen't list real files in the Format menu. But I know for a fact the first update did.

Very Wierd


----------



## kendall (Mar 10, 2002)

Can you tell me if I might have conflict by downloading MusicMatch Jukebox 7, without doing anything to RealJukebox 2 plus , which I now have? I have a Dell 4100 Pent. III, with Win ME. (MusicMatch was on my Dell when purchased, but I removed it due to unsolvable error msgs. Thanks for your help


----------

